# ...what?



## Jester (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.xyz.org/


Comments?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 17, 2010)

hrm.

anyone who's played Super Robot Wars might recognise the idea of an ark to prevent humanity's extinction.

if it means that something awesome like this happens, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Minish (Jul 17, 2010)

Uh... this is the exact plot of "Snare" by Katharine Kerr.

No, seriously. It was a novel set far in the future on a distant planet, and at the end it's revealed that humans had been sent to other planets in things called, yup, "Arks" in order to save mankind.



...I'm hoping this was a coincidence and they didn't actually get their inspiration from this book.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't think this is very well-planned. I mean, when the robot revolt comes our robot masters the machines will backfire and shut off the regeneration facilities anyway. :|


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 17, 2010)

We should therefore invest heavily in organic ships.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 18, 2010)

I think we're better off researching how to become robots ourselves. Transcend our flawed organic bodies entirely and whatnot.


----------

